# Pictures...



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I NEED HELP! I want to put a picture me for my avatar but it is too bad and i have a eee pc that doesnt use windows or programs like that because there is no cd disc thing...if i send someone the picture can you make it fit? or try? pretty pleaase


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

if you can, send it to me here in pm and I'll see if I can fix it up for you.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

